# Trigano Tribute



## 98709 (Apr 17, 2006)

:roll: 
Anybody have good or bad news with regard to the Trigano Tribute.

Pete :?:


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

There are quite a few members on here with the Tribute. Generally speaking I have seen only excellent reports. Im expect you will get more positive results to your query when they all return after their Easter excursions, this will bring you to the top, by the way welcome to the forum Pete. :lol: :lol: 

Malc


----------



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

*Tribute owner*

Hi,
I own a Tribute. I bought it after looking at the many other panel van conversions on the market and thought it offered the best all round value for money. The engine is superb and the interior meets all our requirements. All in all I am delighted with it. Of course what one person likes another may not so do your homework and look round as many vans as you can before taking the plunge.
Good Luck
Cheers
Haggler


----------

